
What is DevOps? - sciurus
https://medium.com/@cindysridharan/what-is-devops-5b0181fdb953
======
robtkiller
"A good analogy between getting code working on my laptop to having code
running in production would be the difference between swimming in an indoor
pool versus swimming in choppy rivers full of piranhas."

